# Frontier



## Contra|Brett| (Dec 25, 2004)

What do you all think of the Frontier printer by fuji?

I just got transfered to a store that has one, and I used to work on an old styler printer.


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 25, 2004)

It's great.  DeviantArt uses one.

http://www.fujifilm.co.uk/minilabs/frontier390/features.html


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 3, 2005)

Too expensive for my darkroom.  I'll stick to trays.


----------

